# 1 zone activates no matter what zone selected manually



## FM2021LE (Apr 10, 2021)

*One zone (the same zone) runs no matter which zone I select and manually run. *

I started by just replacing the whole controller with a new one. Nothing changed.

I went to each zone ground control box, disconnected, stripped, and reconnected all connections. Nothing changed.

I followed the controller bundle of wires out of the garage and 3 feet from the garage (before any valves) found the bundle of wires from the controller tied into another bundle that presumably goes out to the individual zones just buried in dirt. Bought new bundle and re-wired from the controller to the bundle going to the yard. Installed a box in the ground so they are not just buried in dirt. Nothing changed.

Tested resistance at controller (common wire and each zone)

Master Valve: 33 ohms
First Zone: 6 ohms
All other (5) zones: 0 ohms

Can anyone give me suggestions on next steps?


----------



## jfridge92 (Apr 10, 2021)

Depending on how far the control box is from the valve box, you could try one of two things. A, check continuity from each zone at the controller to the solenoid. It almost sounds like the bundle of wires you found in the yard has a short somewhere so when one zone activates at the controller, it's shorting to the zone you see always activate. Rhe other thing you could try is running a long loom of new wire from the controller above ground to the solenoids and temporarily rewire them direct so that it bypasses that loom in the ground. If that fixes the issue, you know that bundle of wires is the culprit. If it's easier you could bring all of the solenoids to the controller and wire them there to see if each commands on like they should, and again this would point to a wiring issue with that bundle.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@FM2021LE I would switch out solenoid on the one that always runs with one of the others and see what happens.


----------



## dj80d (Nov 15, 2020)

swap the zone wires at the controller and see what happens. do all the zone work or is it just the one? if its just the one it almost sounds as if the common is only hooked to one valve and not looped to all the vavles
dm man


----------

